# new to barcelona - help with work!



## jules2610 (Jul 29, 2010)

hello! i am an aussie that has just moved to barcelona but im finding it really difficult to get work as i dont speak spanish. any tips that anyone has would be really appreciated!! i will take any type of work! i am a primary school teacher at home but english teaching doesnt start until mid sept and i need work now! 

also are there any groups to join where i can meet other expats living here? 

thanks for all your help!! 
jules


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Expat groups exist, several ones actually.

Other than teaching, what professional background do you have? What skills or degree do you have? Do you speak any language other than English? The advice on jobhunting here would more or less depend on the answers to those questions ; work can be found but the industry you need to look at depends at what your background is. Especially people that are multilingual are in a good position to find something.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jobs arent easy to come by in Spain at the moment. There is 20% unemployment here. So all I can really suggest is that you "knock on doors" and be prepared to take anything you can, just to get you started. Also, alot of professional businesses in Spain tened to close during August, so that may cause a bit of problem too - sorry to sound negative!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

jojo said:


> Jobs arent easy to come by in Spain at the moment. There is 20% unemployment here. So all I can really suggest is that you "knock on doors" and be prepared to take anything you can, just to get you started. Also, alot of professional businesses in Spain tened to close during August, so that may cause a bit of problem too - sorry to sound negative!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If the info from CNN is correct Spanish unemployment rate is now at 20,01%, which is the highest in the last 13 years!

Spain unemployment rate at 13-year high - CNN.com

Eva33


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

working in a bar or restaurant in Barcelona or on the Costa Brava is the best bet. A lot of bars hire english speakers. Try Lloret de Mar and Tossa de Mar


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

But if the opening poster lives in Barcelona City, then travelling daily to Lloret de Mar or any such resorts will be quite time consuming. The question is if he's willing to do that for a not very special salary ? (unless the bar/restaurant pays above average because of his language assets)


----------



## Carloz (Aug 5, 2010)

Work is hard to come by, especially with the high level of unemployment, and especially in summer. If you can teach English, there are summer camps, often referred to as "colonias," that usually hire people in their 20s _(sometimes in their 30s)_ to teach English and to occupy the kids and keep an eye on them. It's kind of late, but there are often people who quit or get sick, leaving the camp operators in the lurch. Check in LoQuo for vacancies, and put your own advert there as well. Here's the web address for the English language version: Loquo Barcelona Community | classifieds for apartments rooms jobs personals for sale events. It's also good to look at the ads in Segundamano, as well as to put your own ad there. Here's the link, but they don't have an English version: anuncios clasificados en Barcelona - Segundamano.es. 

The English language publications http://www.barcelona-metropolitan.com/ and http://www.barcelonaconnect.com/ have classifieds, too, as well as info about expat groups.

In 2007 I wrote a couple of posts on my blog about teaching English in Spain that go into more detail. Here's the link to those articles: Spain: The Blog: Search results for teaching english in spain. 

As for other work, I think the advice about bars and restaurants is good. Start in Barcelona and work your way up to towns that are connected by metro and regional trains - for example, Badalona is not far at all.

I hope that helps.


----------

